# Josh Smith's vertical leap about 38 inches in Phoenix - works hard in workout



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/0607suns0607.html

When he went up, up and away, Josh Smith jumped out at Suns brass Sunday.

_The America West Arena apparatus that measures prospects' vertical leaps had to be extended for the first time after Smith went above the standard height._

Smith's vertical leap was 37 3/4 inches, supporting the 6-foot-8 swingman's reputation as the most athletic player available in the June 24 draft. Smith is a Georgian who just graduated from Virginia's Oak Hill Academy, where he played as a senior. 

"Josh Smith is an unbelievable talent," Suns coach Mike D'Antoni said. "Athletically, he's probably one of the best leapers I've seen. He's got a lot of upside and a lot of talent."

The Suns knew he could jump, but they have plenty of other characteristics to ponder if Smith is still available when Phoenix picks at No. 7. _Many of the queries have to do with his effort, something that was not an issue Sunday, as it had been in his previous workout in Charlotte, N.C. When stoked, Smith responded Sunday._

"That's what they say about high school kids," D'Antoni said of Smith's reputation for inconsistent effort. "When you're so talented and it comes so easily - he's never been pushed - that's something you need to be careful about saying. I've never seen a high school kid have a lot of effort.



Wow, they had to reset the aparatus? That's nuts. 

It's good to see that Smith responded to his bad press and gave a lot of effort in his workout. He's young a learning, and maybe he doesn't know yet just how hard he will have to work at the NBA level, but it is encouraging to know that he is figuring it out.

I actually expected Smith to have a slightly higher jump than that, but it doesn't matter too much. He's got long arms, and that's really far up in the air for a guy as big as he is. Definitely a freak.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

On that note think the Suns would consider a Erob,Pip and #3 for the matrix ?


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> It's good to see that Smith responded to his bad press and gave a lot of effort in his workout. He's young a learning, and maybe he doesn't know yet just how hard he will have to work at the NBA level, but it is encouraging to know that he is figuring it out.


Or maybe he was affraid the dollar signs were starting to fall. Well anyways, it looks as if the value of our #3 pick just gained a little more steam.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> On that note think the Suns would consider a Erob,Pip and #3 for the matrix ?


They would accept a trade of three small forwards for one? How does that really improve their team with the exception of cap relief down the line?


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Some top-10 team likely will be too awestruck by Smith's athleticism and decent jumper to pass on his star potential. *He has worked out for teams with the Nos. 4 through 7 picks. *
> 
> "I'm getting more and more comfortable," he said with his low-key demeanor. "I'm kind of feeling my swag a little bit."


hmmmm.... so he's worked out for teams with the 4-7 picks. What other non top-2 team hasn't worked him out? Could it be the Bulls? 

We know Childress/Iggy/Snyder are coming in to work out together and Pax is trying to bring in Deng as the fourth. If Deng won't go, I hope Pax asks Smith. I don't think Smith would pass up any chance to prove his worth. 

I really do have to wonder though... will Pax EVER work out Josh Smith? Sure, there's still plenty of time left, but Pax is working out Iggy a second time, right? What if Smith's workout is so impressive that Pax would want him to come in a second time too? If he waits too long, there may not be time. With our team's weakness at the 3 and having the 3rd pick, Smith SHOULD be one of our TOP targets, which should mean bringing him in asap in case we want to give him a second look. If nothing else, bringing in Smith for 2 workouts might actually give other teams something to think about. I'm obviously getting ahead of myself since Smith hasn't even been here once. I won't hold my breath for Pax to show any interest in him.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> 
> hmmmm.... so he's worked out for teams with the 4-7 picks. What other non top-2 team hasn't worked him out? Could it be the Bulls?
> 
> ...


I agree, they definitley need to bring Smith in for a workout. I wouldn't be surprised if a few years down the road he is considered the best sf taken in this draft.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

Why is everyone so enthralled with Josh Smith?

Yes, he is an incredible leaper. Yes, he has huge potential. However, he is anything but a sure thing.

The history of the NBA has been littered with athletes who have never translated their natural talents to NBA success. It’s possible this will be the case with Smith. Right now, he has an extremely raw offensive game, has been a poor defender and has a questionable work ethic and understanding of the game. 

In the right situation, Smith could work on these deficiencies and become a serviceable player in a few years. Perhaps in the long run he could even be a star. But is this what the Bulls want to roll the dice on this year with the #3 pick?

In my mind, there is no doubt that Deng or Iguodala would be a better fit. Although they don't have Josh Smith type athleticism (particularly Deng), they have proven themselves against top collegiate competition. Their development is much further along on both the offensive and defensive ends. They both also have shown a strength of character -- something the Bulls could use more of. 

The Bulls (like most of the lottery teams) need help now. With Curry, Chandler and Crawford, they already have their share of high potential but slow developing talent. Deng or Iguodala can play meaningful minutes right away and even though they may not be superstars, there is little question they will be solid NBA players. Maybe some team will take a chance on Smith in the top 10 (personally, I wouldn’t be surprised to see him slip come draft day) but it won’t be the Bulls and it certainly won’t be at #3. I’m sure Paxson and company have scouted Smith and have an understanding of his strengths and weaknesses. I couldn’t care less if they bring him in for a workout.


----------



## Allen Iverson (Nov 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Aesop</b>!
> Why is everyone so enthralled with Josh Smith?
> 
> Yes, he is an incredible leaper. Yes, he has huge potential. However, he is anything but a sure thing.
> ...


Are you a bitter old man?


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Allen Iverson</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you a bitter old man?


Being a Bulls fan these last several years would make a bitter old man out of anyone!


----------



## LIBlue (Aug 17, 2002)

*I agree with Aesop on Josh Smith*

Smith is the type of player that will get a GM fired. He is an amazing raw athlete, who may develop, but is far from being a total basketball player.

He is the type of kid who rises up the draft charts due to measurables, but appears to lack the immeasurables like maturity, work ethic, etc. He could be great, but I think he is the "siren song" luring the GM to the cliffs because of the vertical leap. he has alot of Darius Miles in him, and that scares me greatly.

Many get lost in measurables, and forget about people being basketball players. That is what make drafting high schoolers, and many foreign player, so difficult - they have all the physical tools, but do they have the instincts, maturity, ethic, smarts, for the NBA? Of the high schoolers, only Howard interests me at # 3.

Smith may pan out, but I would definitley pass on the kid.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

He reminds me so much of T-Mac. It takes more than talent to get that far, though. But I think he'll be a good player.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

How does 37 3/4" qualify Smith as an elite leaper? Thats not much over what Hinrich did and about 10" less than MJ's best.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> How does 37 3/4" qualify Smith as an elite leaper? Thats not much over what Hinrich did and about 10" less than MJ's best.


Hinrich did a 37 3/4 standing with no running start? That means Hinrich should be able to cram with two hands over someone with a good running start.

Standing vertical that high on a guy who is a legit 6'8, is amazing leaping ability. With a running start he probably leaps 42-43 inches off the ground, maybe more.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> How does 37 3/4" qualify Smith as an elite leaper? Thats not much over what Hinrich did and about 10" less than MJ's best.


mj's best is 39"


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Where do you get that number?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> Where do you get that number?


its common knowledge , for instance the idea that MJ's is in the 50" range is almost unheard of(to my knowledge only david thompson and a healthy mcdyess have come close at 48") ...the guy who has the long jump record's vert is only 43 ...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Not sure how credible it is, but I did a search for Michael Jordan Vertical Leap on Google, and found this MSN article from 1997.
This is what it said about his vertical:




> When he came into the league he was strictly a slasher, relying on speed and a 42-inch vertical leap.



Not sure if that was his max or how accurate it is.

http://slate.msn.com/id/3486/


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Hinrich did a 37 3/4 standing with no running start? That means Hinrich should be able to cram with two hands over someone with a good running start.
> ...


I wasn't aware that Smith's jump was from a standing start. Where did you get that?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michael Wilson has a running vertical leap of 50 inches. He used to play for the Memphis Tigers and is on the GlobeTrotters now.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> its common knowledge , for instance the idea that MJ's is in the 50" range is almost unheard of(to my knowledge only david thompson and a healthy mcdyess have come close at 48") ...the guy who has the long jump record's vert is only 43 ...


I have a Chicago Tribune book commemorating the Bulls first championship and in that book they have a feature on MJ's biomechanics. They report a 48" vert.

Chris Chambers of the Miami Dolphins had a 44 inch vert at the combine, if memory serves...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> I wasn't aware that Smith's jump was from a standing start. Where did you get that?


All vertical tests that are relevant are the standing vertical. That's the one most teams look at.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> All vertical tests that are relevant are the standing vertical. That's the one most teams look at.


So any time we see a reported number by some credible source, that's what they're talking about?

Wow, I thought that was his running jump number. That's an incredible leap.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Hinrich did a 37 3/4 standing with no running start? That means Hinrich should be able to cram with two hands over someone with a good running start.
> ...


Hinrich got a 33.5" at the Chicago Combine last year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Aesop</b>!
> 
> 
> Hinrich got a 33.5" at the Chicago Combine last year.


The one they do at the combine is the one step and leap. Not a running start, but you take one step and leap. 

Phoenix does a basic standing vertical leap test. That's why he beat the apparatus. I would imagine if Lebron could workout for Phoenix last year, he might have broke it or gotten close to it.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> 
> 
> I have a Chicago Tribune book commemorating the Bulls first championship and in that book they have a feature on MJ's biomechanics. They report a 48" vert.
> ...


I'll quote this just so it doesn't get ignored.


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

that would be nice to have a 38inch vert...coulda helped me out some along the way


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare had officially a 37-38" vertical and has some size on Smith. Wonder why he didn't beat the apparatus if he did that test as a big man.

Also I would doubt that there are more than a hand full if any players in the league with a true 40" vertical.

That's all gossip and untrue if you hear about 43" verticals or so. Antonio McDyess had a 48" one step vertical out of college according to NBA.com.


----------

